# Anyone looking for Clapton Tickets in TO?



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I've got 2 extra I can swing a deal on. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

ya man i am totally interested man, how much did u want for them?? its my brothers grad soon and i wanted to take him to a concert..this sound like a perdy good idea....


----------

